# How long does it take for Baytril to start working?



## jaxx

One of my little ratty girls has had a rattle on her chest for a couple of weeks now and I've been giving her Baytril in some yoghurt twice a day for the last 3 days and she's still sneezing and a bit rattly. She's not making the horrible coughing sound she was at first. I was just wondering how long it takes for Baytril to start working. I've been giving her 0.2mls twice a day. Also does Baytril have a shelf life as I've had this bottle for more than a month? I will of course be contacting my vet for a fresher bottle of Baytril (I'm almost out of it anyway) and I'll mention her condition then but just wanted some advice before I did.


----------



## blade100

baytril usually takes around 2 weeks to work properly.and i've had some left over before and kept it in a cool place for 2 months.

but the vets really never give enough to last 2 weeks so i always ask for a 2-3 week supply so i know it gives chance for it to start working on my boys.

rats will always get respiratory problems,they never seem to get clear of it.

hope this helps
amy


----------



## simplysardonic

wow I didn't know it took so long, then again it's common sense as it takes a while for anti-bs to work on us. I will definitely be bearing that in mind when I next have a rat with a respy infection


----------



## jaxx

Thanks for the reply, I thought she wasn't recovering quickly enough so thought it might have been something a bit more serious but it probably is just a resp infection.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Bear in mind that ab's will NOT work on viruses. They can help by keeping down any secondary bacterial infections.

ABs should start working on bacterial infections within 48 hrs.


----------



## blade100

merlins mum,there talking about baytril,she mentioned about how long it takes for anitbiotics to work on humans

amy.


----------



## Marcia

2 weeks? We've been told that it only takes 2-4 days to start working.

I've aways noticed a change in the pets within that time space if their on baytril.


----------



## MerlinsMum

blade100 said:


> merlins mum,there talking about baytril,she mentioned about how long it takes for anitbiotics to work on humans


 Baytril is an antibiotic.... should start working on a bacterial infection fairly quickly, but if the problem is viral it won't have any effect. 
Sorry, don't understand what you mean here. ut:


----------



## super9xman

you can find more information on baytril at Baytril | Baytril for Dogs


----------



## Tammy0407

My two girls have just finished their course of baytril and i noticed a difference within two days - the same goes for human antibiotics it can take a couple of days to work. think if you ever have tonsilitus they give you a weeks worth of antibiotics and then you have to go back. Its the same with rats and dogs etc. They have to get into the system first! Or at least thats what my nurse training tells me!
I put my baytril in water and added ribena (the full sugar stuff) to it so its sweet and chaged it after 3 -4 days. From what i can tell they are fine now but will go back for a check up within the next few weeks!


----------



## blade100

hi tammy baytril shouldn't be put in there water bottle as you won't know who's had what of it and they won't get the correct dosage.

best way to do it and this is how i've done it in the past is get a tea spoon and measure the quantity in the syringe for yours it should be around 0.2 ml twice a day.and squirt it on top of some mayonasie or jam.that way you will know who gets the correct amount and it will work effiecently.otherwise you may overdose one of your rats depending on how much they drink.

my boys have to have 0.3ml twice a day if they have an infection due to the size of them.

i also like to give all my boys fresh drinking water everday.they have 2 water bottles per cage incase one stops working or gets knocked off.

amy


----------



## Tammy0407

blade100 said:


> hi tammy baytril shouldn't be put in there water bottle as you won't know who's had what of it and they won't get the correct dosage.
> 
> best way to do it and this is how i've done it in the past is get a tea spoon and measure the quantity in the syringe for yours it should be around 0.2 ml twice a day.and squirt it on top of some mayonasie or jam.that way you will know who gets the correct amount and it will work effiecently.otherwise you may overdose one of your rats depending on how much they drink.
> 
> my boys have to have 0.3ml twice a day if they have an infection due to the size of them.
> 
> i also like to give all my boys fresh drinking water everday.they have 2 water bottles per cage incase one stops working or gets knocked off.
> 
> amy


Hey Amy!
The only reason it was put in the water was because they were both a bit chesty! I know there are disadvantages to this as someone might get more than the other but they are both alot better so its worked as far as i can see!
I think it worked best in my situation, plus my rats wont eat outside of the cage! Its very strange


----------



## Marcia

Try putting the correct amount of baytril on a chessy wotsit, that worked wonders for my rats


----------

